# Cant really tell if its getting better or worse



## Yankees31 (Nov 22, 2010)

Follow up from this post

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/18949-need-some-help-please.html

For starteds the emails and txts have all but stopped from me, except when it is something important, usually about the children.


The talking has been just slightly more...not mucj but a bit more, and usually there is no nast tone from her USUALLY!!

I have taken the position of being rather quiet around everyone.

Work is going fine and the money is starting to come in nice and steady and heavy.

Now about the sexual issues. Up until about a year ago we have sex about every other day, now it has become more and more inrequent. She would make it a point to give me oral at minimun of once a week....well since we had that big blow out in October about the guns, It hasnt happened. 

Putting asside Christmas night when she actuall seemed to enjoy the sex...even went down on her. The once or twice aweek usually goes like this......We go to bed, she scratches my back then goes to give me a little peck kiss...I usually have to grab her a little closser to initiate. During these times its almost like she does not want to do it...It goes from about 10 secs of kissing her taking her pants off, me the same, she rolls me on top of her the 10 minutes later its done. I JUST DONT GET IT AT ALL?????

She still had not given me an answer if she wants to stay married, but still has sex, scraches my back, gives me a kiss and "I love you" every morming and a kiss goodnight..


What in gods name is going through her head??


----------



## Talias (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, man... I have all the same uncertainty about the marriage's future, with NONE of the intimacy. I've even stopped saying I love her so I don't push her further away. I'll be moving out in a little over a week, so we won't be separated under the same roof anymore. Then, she'll have the space she needs to think clearly about whether or not I'm worth her love... Take things at face value and count your blessings, I'd say - I'm writing this from the spare bed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zsu234 (Oct 25, 2010)

Why the **** won't you snoop? You know she's up to no good, just man up and find out the truth!


----------



## zsu234 (Oct 25, 2010)

She's in the midst of an affair and you've got your head in the sand.


----------



## Yankees31 (Nov 22, 2010)

ZSU I did a lot of snooping and trust me there is no affair. I sometimes wish there was so it would make things more clear to me


----------



## zsu234 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yankees

Sitrep over.


----------

